# Iquique y Antofagasta... Las dos ciudades mas grande del norte de Chile!!!



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Estas fotos fueron tomadas de un thread creado por un compatriota en SSP, espero les guste.
Aqui van fotos de las dos ciudades mas grandes del norte.. tambien son importantes Arica (180.000 habitantes) y Calama (150.000 habitantes).

Iquique (240.000 habitantes), capital de la I Región de Tarapacá

































































Antofagasta (320.000 habitantes) capital de la II Región de Antofagasta


















































































Espero que les haya gustado, Saludos amigos


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Súper buenas las fotos! Me gustaron, sobre todo cierto aspecto de modernidad en Antofagasta. Jeje... pero repito, la capital del norte de Chile, por su belleza seguirá siendo La Serena, jejeje... :lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kay: Bonitas las fotos de Antofagasta e Iquique kay: Esa plazuela me gustó mucho.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

muy buenas las fotos!! muy lindas estas 2 ciudades, se notan un toque modernas y q estan en pleno desarrollo.

esta foto me encantó:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Súper buenas las fotos! Me gustaron, sobre todo cierto aspecto de modernidad en Antofagasta. Jeje... pero repito, la capital del norte de Chile, por su belleza seguirá siendo La Serena, jejeje... :lol:


de todas maneras!!!!!!!!
:cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonitas ambas ciudades, se ve que se han desarrollado mucho en los últimos años. Y lo que me gusta es que son igual de desérticas que muchas ciudades peruanas (Tacna, Ilo) e incluso más que Trujillo, Chiclayo o Piura, lo bueno de esto es que estas dos ciudades chilenas pueden ser un ejemlo de desarrollo para las peruanas. Iquique la veo con una geografía muy similar a Ilo, y el puerto peruano podría seguir sus pasos en el futuro, a medida que la economía peruana vaya creciendo, esto se va a ir logrando.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes fotos!...algún día el Perú llegará a ese level.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

simpáticas las fotos de las metropolis del norte, no he tenido la oportunidad de conocerlas, pero me gustan sus edificios tanto históricos como modernos, me encanta la costanera de Iquique, playa Cavancha y playa Brava los mejores lúgares de la ciudad y Antofagasta que crece a pasos acelerados con la cantidad de construcciones que hay en estos momentos levantandose.

Excelente thread para compartir con los amigos peruanos.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buenas fotos, bastante lindas las 2 ciudades


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

ANTOFAGASTA PARA TENER 350,000 HABITANTES MAS O MENOS TIENE MEJOR SKYLINE QUE CIUDADES COMO PUEBLA (2 MILLONES) TIJUANA (CASI DOS MILLONES) O CIUDAD JUAREZ (MILLON Y MEDIO) EN MEXICO, YO CONOCI ESA CIUDAD EN 1990 SI NO FUESE POR LOS CERROS DE FONDO SERIA IRRECONOCIBLE.


----------



## porteño_rojo (Oct 22, 2007)

Antofagasta e Iquique se tan convirtiendo en las futuras Viña del Mar


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Esa pileta está chévere.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah! Qué bonitas ! Yo he visto hartas fotos de ambas ciudades antes y hasta ahora no me decido por alguna en preferencia ! Pero ambas son muy lindas..! Me gusta el tratamiento de sus bordes costeros!


----------



## aqpx (Nov 12, 2007)

pregunta,

la mayoria de esos edificios son departamentos, empresas u oficinas?


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Como me encantaba ir a refrescarme en la playa Cavancha y hacer Sandboard en Cerro Dragon, me hacia recordar mucho las dunas que hay en mi ciudad...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Son ciudades pequeñas pero con un desarollo extraordinario,, conozco ambas pero prefiero a iquique, ojala que las costeras peruanas emulen este desarollo,,, me gustaria ver Ilo semejante a Iquique y Mollendo a Antofagasta.. (ojo solo en cuanto a desarollo urbano - edificios y crecimiento economico)


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

son cuidades bonitas, edificios, autos, casas...ammm y nada mas...nada fuera de lo normal perobonitas al fin...


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Que entrete ver que cobro vida mi super hiper añejo thread jejeje.

Un abrazo a todo mis amigos del Peru!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

agliati2005 said:


> Que entrete ver que cobro vida mi super hiper añejo thread jejeje.
> 
> Un abrazo a todo mis amigos del Peru!


Es que Efraco tiene "la costumbre" de revivir threads muuuuuy viejos. La mayorìa de las veces no le atina y se arman chongos pero en este caso fue acertado.

Maravillosas las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta como se forman pequeños skylines combinándose con la playa y el mar. Bonitas ciudades. Me encantaría ver mas edificios ahi...


----------



## DixLoquo (Mar 6, 2007)

aqpx said:


> pregunta,
> 
> la mayoria de esos edificios son departamentos, empresas u oficinas?


la mayoria son departamentos y hoteles

aunque esas fotos estan un poco viejas...:lol:


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

IDK'klabe said:


> son cuidades bonitas, edificios, autos, casas...ammm y nada mas...nada fuera de lo normal perobonitas al fin...


Bué, cuando veamos platillos voladores, elefantes rosados o perros hablando por esas ciudades, ahí me entraría a preocupar.

:lol:


Buen thread, lindas ciudades, si bien están viejas las fotos igual podemos hacernos una ídea de como son.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos. Esas ciudades se ven francamente bien. Como dijo Sebvill, nuestras ciudades del sur ya llegarán a estar así. Espero que dentro de poco.  

PD: en realidad, nos falta tener más ciudades costeras al sur de Ica; sólo tenemos a Ilo y Mollendo.


----------



## RaBiErTeTe (Nov 7, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos del norte chileno, nuestras ciudades son muy bellas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

A mi me gusta las playas en Cavancha(Iquique), tengo buenos recuerdos de ese lugar, incluso unos desconocidos chilenos en la calle nos ayudaron en una madrugada pa conseguir trago  es que ya era tarde, nos llamaron a un taxi y nos embarcaron, muy hospitalarios, a pesar de no conocernos ... Que Viva Iquique...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si Iquique es linda, recuerdo cuando fui en 1997 cuando habia todavia National Airlines de Chile y habia un vuelo Arequipa - Iquique, ahora hay de nuevo vuelos directos a Chile asi que cuando quiera un paseo por Chile es muy facil 

Amigos chilenitos los esperamos en la ciudad blanca


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Preciosas las ciudades de Iquique y Antofagasta... chicas, historicas y modernas a la vez... hacen un bello contraste con el desierto. Es muy seguro que con el crecimiento económico del Perú, podamos seguir los pasos de Chile respecto a desarrollo de ciudades :banana:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El norte de chile es muy fraterno y hospitalario,,, He visto en la red fotos actualizadas ,, pucha que moderno, mini panama city,, Lima parece pueblerina en cuanto a edificios  ,, ya pronto nos toca


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> El norte de chile es muy fraterno y hospitalario,,, He visto en la red fotos actualizadas ,, pucha que moderno, mini panama city,, Lima parece pueblerina en cuanto a edificios  ,, ya pronto nos toca


Asi es ya pronto nos toca, sobretodo lo que viene del sur :banana:


----------

